# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία

## Ds1

Υπάρχει κάτι φυτικό για τον ύπνο που να σας βοήθησε?

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Υπάρχει κάτι φυτικό για τον ύπνο που να σας βοήθησε?


Οχι δοκίμασα σχεδόν τα πάντα του εμπορίου και διάφορα βότανα. 
Μόνο η κάνναβη με εχει βοηθησει.

----------


## YokoChoco

> Υπάρχει κάτι φυτικό για τον ύπνο που να σας βοήθησε?



Αν έχεις πρόβλημα αυπνίας, μην πίνεις τίποτα καφεινούχο μετά την 13:00, ούτε καφέ, ούτε κακάο, ούτε τσάι, ουτε αναψυκτικά τύπου κόλα, red bull, hell κτλ... πίνε καφέ μόνο το πρωί.
Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει βαλεριάνα 2-3 καψουλες προς το βράδυ ή μελισσόχορτο κτλ
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ζητάς συμβουλή ιατρού και αποφεύγεις τα διεγερτικά μετά την 13:00...

----------


## BlackCoral

Χαμομήλι με μέλι. Γάλα με μέλι. Άγριο μαρούλι και βαλεριάνα.

----------


## Ds1

Τον καφέ τουλάχιστον τον έχω κόψει εδώ κι έναν χρόνο. Αυτήν την εποχή που βιωνω έντονο στρες δε κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά. Ήπια βαλεριάνα δε με βοήθησε καθόλου. Ρωτάω για φυτικα γιατί δε θέλω να πάρω ζαναξ η φάρμακα γενικά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Sonia

Κατά καιρούς έχω θέμα με αϋπνίες, κυρίως λόγω άγχους και επίσης λόγω του ότι δουλεύω συχνά ως αργά οπότε είμαι σε υπερένταση μετά ΚΑΙ επειδή δυστυχώς ξεφεύγω εύκολα με πολλά τσιγάρα και καφέδες κατα καιρούς. Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ να πειθαρχώ τον εαυτό μου στα βασικά που βοηθάνε όταν καταλαβαίνω ότι πλησιάζει το πρόβλημα, όσο ελάχιστα κι αν φαίνονται. Λίγο το ένα λίγο το άλλο αν τα προσέξεις βοηθάνε πολύ.

Περπάτημα μέσα στη μέρα, κάθε μέρα. Όχι καφέδες μετά το μεσημέρι. Περιορισμός καπνίσματος. Όχι πολλές ώρες χαζολόγημα σε οθόνες (TV, smartphones, υπολογιστές κτλ) μέσα στη μέρα, καθόλου πριν τον ύπνο (δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα για την ποιότητα ύπνου από αυτό που έχουμε φτάσει και το θεωρούμε και δεδομένο, να δω μία ταινία να με πάρει ο ύπνος, να χαζέψω στο κινητό κτλ), κατάλληλος φωτισμός κι όχι έντονα φώτα πριν τον ύπνο και όταν πέσεις να κοιμηθείς σκοτάδι ή απαλός φωτισμός αν τυχόν κοιμάσαι με φως όπως εγώ, αν ξυπνήσεις και δεν σε ξαναπάρει ο ύπνος σε 5-10 λεπτά σηκώνεσαι και κάνεις κάτι χαλαρωτικό και την ξαναπέφτεις όταν αισθανθείς πιο ήρεμος και νυσταγμένος πάλι - δεν κάνεις αγχωτικές σκέψεις τύπου πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ και θα είμαι σαν ζόμπυ, γιατί σε μένα κτλ-


Το βασικότερο όμως είναι να δεις πως θα μετριάσεις το άγχος. Αν έχεις άγχος γενικά μέσα στη μέρα, δεν θα φύγει αυτόματα επειδή πας για ύπνο! Για αυτό τι έχεις κάνει;

----------


## Ds1

> Κατά καιρούς έχω θέμα με αϋπνίες, κυρίως λόγω άγχους και επίσης λόγω του ότι δουλεύω συχνά ως αργά οπότε είμαι σε υπερένταση μετά ΚΑΙ επειδή δυστυχώς ξεφεύγω εύκολα με πολλά τσιγάρα και καφέδες κατα καιρούς. Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ να πειθαρχώ τον εαυτό μου στα βασικά που βοηθάνε όταν καταλαβαίνω ότι πλησιάζει το πρόβλημα, όσο ελάχιστα κι αν φαίνονται. Λίγο το ένα λίγο το άλλο αν τα προσέξεις βοηθάνε πολύ.
> 
> Περπάτημα μέσα στη μέρα, κάθε μέρα. Όχι καφέδες μετά το μεσημέρι. Περιορισμός καπνίσματος. Όχι πολλές ώρες χαζολόγημα σε οθόνες (TV, smartphones, υπολογιστές κτλ) μέσα στη μέρα, καθόλου πριν τον ύπνο (δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα για την ποιότητα ύπνου από αυτό που έχουμε φτάσει και το θεωρούμε και δεδομένο, να δω μία ταινία να με πάρει ο ύπνος, να χαζέψω στο κινητό κτλ), κατάλληλος φωτισμός κι όχι έντονα φώτα πριν τον ύπνο και όταν πέσεις να κοιμηθείς σκοτάδι ή απαλός φωτισμός αν τυχόν κοιμάσαι με φως όπως εγώ, αν ξυπνήσεις και δεν σε ξαναπάρει ο ύπνος σε 5-10 λεπτά σηκώνεσαι και κάνεις κάτι χαλαρωτικό και την ξαναπέφτεις όταν αισθανθείς πιο ήρεμος και νυσταγμένος πάλι - δεν κάνεις αγχωτικές σκέψεις τύπου πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ και θα είμαι σαν ζόμπυ, γιατί σε μένα κτλ-
> 
> 
> Το βασικότερο όμως είναι να δεις πως θα μετριάσεις το άγχος. Αν έχεις άγχος γενικά μέσα στη μέρα, δεν θα φύγει αυτόματα επειδή πας για ύπνο! Για αυτό τι έχεις κάνει;




Για να το πάρω από την αρχή. Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (είμαι 26) έχω κάνει τη νύχτα μέρα είτε είμαι έξω είτε σπίτι. Εξαιρούνται οι εποχές που δούλευα. Πάντα κοιμόμουν προς το ξημέρωμα. Αυτήν την εποχή βιωνω πολύ έντονο στρες λόγω θέματος υγείας οικογενειακου προσώπου και το χειρότερο είναι ότι με ταλαιπωρεί μια δυσπνοια οπότε δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ καθόλου. Τις προηγούμενες μέρες ζήτημα να κοιμόμουν 2 ώρες την ημέρα. Χθες κοιμήθηκα λίγο παραπάνω. Σε ψυχολόγο ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν έχω πάει ακόμα αλλά θα πάω κάποια στιγμή. Αγχώδης και ευαίσθητη είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές απλά αυτή τη φορά αυτό που βιωνω είναι τρομακτικό. Δηλ δεν είναι μόνο η αϋπνία αλλά και η δυσπνοια. Ειπα μήπως βοηθηθω από τίποτα φυτικό αλλά λίγο δύσκολο.

----------


## Sonia

Τις περισσότερες φορές ο οργανισμός γύρω στα 26, 27, 28 σου χτυπάει τα πρώτα μεγάλα καμπανάκια ότι κάτι κάνεις λάθος στα της καθημερινότητας και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τα πράγματα. Είμαι κι εγώ στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που έκανε τη νύχτα μέρα για πολλά χρόνια. Μάλιστα γενικά δεν χρειάζομαι τόσο πολύ ύπνο όσο οι περισσότεροι γύρω μου και με ξεκουράζει απλά να είμαι ξάπλα χαλαρά κι ας μην κοιμάμαι. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να μην κοιμάσαι έστω 6 με 8 ώρες. Διότι έχω περάσει φάσεις που συχνά πήγαινα κατευθείαν στη δουλειά από ξενύχτι, δουλευα όλη μέρα, ξενυχτούσα πάλι κι άντε να κοιμόμουν 2-3 ώρες το 48ωρο και φτου κι από την αρχή. Αυτό όσο είσαι πολύ νέος και υγιής ο οργανισμός το αντέχει για κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά μετά πλέον αρχίζει και κλατάρει. Επίσης επειδή έχω δουλέψει και νυχτερινές βάρδιες σερί για βδομάδες, 23.00-07.00, μάλιστα τότε συχνά τις προτιμούσα για να έχω τη μέρα μου ελεύθερη, σου λέω ότι ο νυχτερινός ύπνος δεν αναπλήρώνεται. Όταν είσαι 20 και 22 μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, όσο πλησιάζεις τα 30 όμως, σιγά σιγά οι επιπτώσεις φαίνονται. Δεν φιάχνει το βιολογικό σου ρολόι από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Θέλει προσπάθεια. Και όσο γίνεται σταθερά ωράρια στον ύπνο. Το να κοιμάσαι ξημέρωμα και να πεις από αύριο θα κοιμηθώ στις 11 δεν γίνεται άμεσα, αλλά σιγά σιγά. Αν κοιμάσαι ως αργά, βάζεις ξυπνητήρι, σφίγγεις τα δόντια, σηκώνεσαι νωρίς, συνεχίζεις τη μέρα σου και την πέφτεις μία λογική ώρα το βράδυ. Αν δεν σε παίρνει ο ύπνος αμέσως, δεν παρασύρεσαι να σηκωθείς να χαζολογάς στο λάπ τοπ όλη νύχτα. Κάνεις κάτι χαλαρωτικό και προσπαθείς να την πέσεις πάλι σε μισή μία ώρα. Κάπως έτσι σιγά σιγά βάζεις τον οργανισμό σου σε μία σειρά.

Τώρα για τη δύσπνοια, αν δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό, λογικά είναι από το άγχος σου με το θέμα υγείας του οικογενειακού προσώπου. Προσπάθησε να αναπνέεις αργά και σταθερά και να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα εκείνη την ώρα. Εκλογίκευσε αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν ώστε να ελέγξεις το στρες όσο γίνεται.

----------

